# Protect wood sill plate on exterior of wall



## BJV (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi, I have wood sill plates on a slab patio that my sunroom was built on. I would like to seal it on the outside to prevent water and snow from damaging it. What would my best options be? Thanks!


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Treated wood? Separation membrane in place already? Are the sill plates at the very edge of the patio or is there flat space next to it for water to accumulate?
There are a lot of variables here. Maybe a photo or two would help?


----------



## BJV (Aug 23, 2017)

The two side wall sill plates were treated, the rear wall was not. I am replacing all because they are damaged. I am putting a separation membrane under the new ones. There is concrete on the outside of the two side walls but not the rear wall. Water comes under the side walls. I'll post a few pics when I have a chance. Thanks


----------



## BJV (Aug 23, 2017)

They ran the siding to the concrete. Water comes under it. Pics are of inside and outside of same wall. Do those studs look rotted to you guys? ? Ants were eating them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If there is a gap between slab and sidewalk, remove some siding ands in put some galvinized steel down between the two and up behind the siding. 

or cut a grove in the sidewalk so a flashing can be fit in the cut and back in behind the siding much like you see roofers flashing around a chimney.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

BJV said:


> Do those studs look rotted to you guys? ? Ants were eating them.


Yes. looks like serious termite damage. You better get an exterminator in there asap and also start looking to see if they ate the rest of your house too.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*little appears rotted from what i can see,,, it looks more like breakfast, brunch, lunch, & dinner + late nite snacking rather than rot,,, rot is not a very nice word to discover on 1's menu*


----------



## BJV (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok, I've replaced the eaten/rotted studs and am getting ready to put on the plywood. I want to be sure I'm clear on how to prevent water from getting to or under the sill plate. Since the plate is sitting on the slab can I just put flashing on the sheathing and caulk the bottom to the slab? Do I have to cut the concrete for the flashing? And if so, just a groove or all the way through?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have seen it done with peel and stick with a primer that is stuck to the sheeting and 1 1/2" on the concrete and then cover that with flashing.
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.blueskin-weather-barrier-6-inch.1000403475.html
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.aquatac-primer.1000403421.html
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.drip-flashing-2-x-1-34-x-38-in---galvanized.1000106134.html





Cutting a groove and placing the flashing and caulking it in is more like this video.


----------



## BJV (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks Nealtw. My situation is a bit different in that there is a couple of feet of concrete on the outside of the walls so I can't cover it all with flashing. I'm thinking of using some L-shaped flashing and sealing the bottom to the concrete with moistop or something similar. That the best way I can think of to keep any water/snow off of the wood.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....nk|affiliate|comm-junction||EN||||||11365101|

Take this flashing and set it against the house sitting on the concrete and mark the concrete with a pencil
Prime the concrete inside the line and up the wall with primer posted above.
Stick the peel and stick to the wall and concrete inside the line and mount the flashing to protect the peel and stick.

Or cut the pencil line with a masonry blade install the flashing so the edge fits in the groove and caulk it there.


----------



## BJV (Aug 23, 2017)

My neighbor had this stuff. Can I use it for the membrane around the sill plate/windows and door openings? It says it self heals around nails. Thanks.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*w r grace, too *


----------

